# Hello from horse Rescue in Pescadero, California



## barquarter (Jul 20, 2010)

Hello, 
Equine Rescue Center is located in Pescadero, California a nonprofit 501(c)3. We are looking for voulnteers and support from the horse community. We are growing rapidly due to the amount of horses losing their homes. Volunteer, donate or lend words of support. The horses and donkeys need you! I appreciate and thank you for reading this message .
Please visit our website www.equinerescuecenter.com 
Become a fan of our facebook page Login | Facebook


----------



## SouthernTrails (Dec 19, 2008)

Hello and welcome to the Forum,

You have undertaken a worthy cause, hope some that live close can join in to volunteer.




.


----------



## Alwaysbehind (Jul 10, 2009)

Welcome!


----------

